# Heavy camera...best strap?



## wdh777 (Jun 8, 2012)

So I have a 5dm3 with a 28-300 and a battery grip attached. It seems like everyone recommends a black rapid strap but attaching it to a battery grip mount concerns me. At least I would use the lens tripod mount vs battery grip mount which would otherwise eliminate the black rapid Others have recommended a ustrap. It seems small but also seems pretty strong when attached to the two camera strap mounts. Any thoughts and suggestions? Thanks


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 8, 2012)

i used a 1D with that lens for over a year and never had any issue with the BR strap connected to the camera tripod mount, some prefer to connect to the tripod foot but i like to remove the foot if not needed for more comfortable handheld shooting


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 8, 2012)

For a heavy camera / lens, attach to the lens tripod mount. I haven't found a better one than Black Rapid, but individual preferences vary. The tolerance of the camera mount on the lens and body is very low, its one of the items that Canon and Nikon have not outsourced (at least before the earthquake), so I avoid poacing extra stress on it whenever I can. Just a tiny runout of a few 10 thousands of a inch can affect the image from one side to the other.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 8, 2012)

Black rapid rules. I have the double strap but sometimes I split it and just use one strap.


----------



## pwp (Jun 8, 2012)

I like the BR straps. But with a lot of weight swinging off the tripod thread, I'd be a bit cautious. A few years ago I dislodged the tripod thread in the base of a 5D Classic grip. In that instance I probably overtightened a SpiderPro plate with the supplied hex/allen key. Fortunately no damage was done beyond the wrecked thread. You'd be hard pressed to strip the thread, but just think about how that little thread is mounted into the body. It's a separate component, engineered for lighter duties. I'd regard the thread in grips to be less robust than those in the body. And the thread in the lens collar will probably be more robust again. 

Just something to think about...

PW


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 8, 2012)

At least I would use the lens tripod mount vs battery grip mount which would otherwise eliminate the black rapid 
[/quote]

How so? I carry my gripped 5DII + 28-300L with the BlackRapid strap attached to the tripod collar.


----------



## cliffwang (Jun 8, 2012)

I also use BR. BR is rock. As neuroanatomist mentioned, if you use tripod often, BR is not good for you.


----------



## Hillsilly (Jun 8, 2012)

You often hear of the need for a strong strap, but do (reasonable quality) camera straps ever break or snap in the real world? Ok, I'm sure it has happened, but what are the chances?

With my Mamiya RB67 (my biggest camera - weighing several KGs), I just used the Mamiya strap and apart from some fraying, it held up fine. With my other cameras (including a 1Ds II with a variety of lenses), after much experimentation, I now just use Tamrac N-45s. I like the Tamracs because they are longer than most straps and have a comfortable suede shoulder bit. To me, they just feel good. I know that traditional looking camera straps aren't that popular any more, but I like them and I think that's the key to camera strap shopping. Find something that suits you, as you'll be the one wearing it.


----------



## GuyF (Jun 8, 2012)

A colleague put me on to OP/Tech straps. He'd used one for years with a variety of gear. I got their Pro Loop strap a few years ago and have it attached to my 300mm f2.8 IS. So far no problems. The strap attaches to the lugs on the lens so there's less strain on the body. The spongey neoprene is comfortable and has little non-slip "bumps" on the underside.

http://optechusa.com/pro-strap.html

Guy.


----------



## Marine03 (Jun 8, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Black-Color-Carry-Speed-Camera/dp/B004G7RD6W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1339153742&sr=8-1










I've used this since December and really like it, seems strong, is adjustable mounts in tripod mount but you can screw a tripod onto it, also has a back up fabric thing that ties onto another spot for add safety


----------



## Mike Miami (Jun 8, 2012)

I use the op/tech CPS version connected to a C-loop which is then connected to a 1" Kirk clamp. That I will clamp onto the Kirk L-bracket which connects in 2 spots on the camera body (extra security) and not just the tripod socket.
Clamp disconnects quickly to remove strap for when using on a tripod or to connect to lens plate.
The neoprene op/tech strap is very comfortable. I had the BR rs7 but found it digging into my neck after a few hours of use - very well built and secure but not comfortable for me.
I can use the soft neoprene op/tech for hours with no neck gouging.
Now if Kirk can hurry and get their L bracket for the 5D3 w/ grip out I'll be in business.
I have been using the above setup with the 5D2 and 70-200 w/wo 2x. Have RRS lens plate connected to the lens so the neck strap easily connects to lens as well.


----------



## sheedoe (Jun 8, 2012)

Marine03 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Black-Color-Carry-Speed-Camera/dp/B004G7RD6W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1339153742&sr=8-1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"
+1 for the carry speed. I have the double strap and just love it. But buy from http://www.carryspeed.com/ website directly because they have the newer design with c3 plate. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ncUUrZ3l6k&feature=player_embedded#


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 8, 2012)

cliffwang said:


> As neuroanatomist mentioned, if you use tripod often, BR is not good for you.



I don't think I mentioned that. Personally, I have the BlackRapid FastenR-3 semi-permanently attached (with a little Loctite Blue) to a Kirk QRC-1 1" clamp, and I have Wimberley Arca-Swiss-type plates on bodies, and on lenses with tripod collars. That makes it very easy to switch the attachment point of the BR strap, or remove it and mount the camera/lens on a tripod or monopod (both of which have a Wimberley C-12 clamp).


----------



## itsnotmeyouknow (Jun 8, 2012)

Whatever you do, don't get the Sun sniper one. It comes with anti theft guarantees up to quite a small amount but it isn't secure. I had my Pentax 645D on one for a while and it unscrewed itself twice (once falling into my hand as I was walking by a 200m cliff and another time in Brussels airport landing on a very hard floor). Both times I was certain that I had screwed it in tightly, gave it a second chance but regretted it. I am awaiting my 645D's return from Japan where it has had a repair the cost of which totals £1600. I wouldn't recommend them to my worst enemy - even Ken Rockwell 

I've used the Black Rapid straps and they are far far more secure. At first I wasn't sure about them with my Canon, as I am used to the Pentax's two tripod lugs (1 on side 1 on bottom - the one on the side is perfect and makes it more comfortable than using the bottom one.


----------



## Jim K (Jun 8, 2012)

I use a Black Rapid RS-7 strap attached to the lens foot of my 100-400.

Since I started with Manfrotto gear I still have some around. Using the Black Rapid FastenR T1 with the Manfrotto QR plate I can either hand hold the 100-400 or quickly mount it on the Manfrotto monopod head. Occasionally I mount the 100-400 on the old Manfrotto 055 tripod with the same QR plate. And the BR FastenR T1 makes removing the QR plate easy if I want to take it off.


----------



## canon816 (Jun 8, 2012)

Another thought is the Cotton Carrier.

I try not to use neck straps at all with heavier setups. I use the CC with my 1DIV + 70-200 and sometimes with my 1DIV+300 f/2.8.

I have found that eliminating the neck strap... eliminated neck pain. 

It's not as "cool or hip" to wear a harness, but I guess I don't care what other people think if they see me. I care about getting the most out of my photography outings...


----------



## japhoto (Jun 8, 2012)

I have a basic BR RS-4 which isn't bad, but is only being used when I'm out with just the camera. If the lens has a tripod mount, then I attach the strap to it. In my case that's the 70-200L and 100-400L and with 24-70L I attach it to the body itself.

But since more often than not I have my F-Stop Tilopa on my back, I'll attach my camera to the backpack harness with Op/Tech straps. For the bodies I have Uni-Loops http://optechusa.com/uni-loop.html and since my backpack has D-rings on the shoulder straps, I've got Swivel hooks http://optechusa.com/swivel-hook.html attached to them.

This setup makes it easy for me to de-attach my camera from all straps and all that is left are the small Uni-Loops. I don't have an Op/Tech Pro strap yet, but it's on the list at some point. This setup is quite cheap, modular and has worked for me quite well for the past six months or so.


----------



## wdh777 (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the feedback. So with a long lens it sounds like the black rapid should attach to the lens vs the camera? The only issue there is I don't think I can leave the tripod mount on permanently so I'll have to take off the strap and put on the tripod mount every time I use a monopod or tripod?


----------



## itsnotmeyouknow (Jun 8, 2012)

wdh777 said:


> Thanks for all the feedback. So with a long lens it sounds like the black rapid should attach to the lens vs the camera? The only issue there is I don't think I can leave the tripod mount on permanently so I'll have to take off the strap and put on the tripod mount every time I use a monopod or tripod?



I have used the RS4 with 5D3 and 180 macro and it's fine on the body. I'm not sure I'd be comfortable with it being on a longer lens than that though


----------



## ScottyP (Jun 8, 2012)

*The Cinch Strap by Luma Loop*

THIS is a great strap that ticked all my boxes, and I really love it.


http://luma-labs.com/products/cinch


a.) It attaches to the camera in TWO places/points for strength; one strap loop and one tripod mount, so all the pressure is not on one single point
b.) Because it attaches at 2 points, there is none of the *"TWIRLING"[/*u] you get with a single-point mounted strap
c.) This "CINCH" actually does cinch up or out. Tug down on the little grip and the strap shortens  up and lies solidly against your underarm or back or front for walking. Tug up on it, and it lengthens out for shooting.
d.) You don't need to attach to the tripod collar. You can use the tripod threads on the camera itself, because it is only 1 of the 2 attachment points and the weight is nicely distributed between the two.
e.) The shoulder pad is very comfortable.


----------



## jmp2000 (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm on a 5D3 w/ grip & 70-200 and found that the RS4 on the ring works best. The only thing is I don't trust that stamped / pressed in deal on the strap. It just seems that someday it's just going to give a way and drop the camera. 

I use a small Carabiner that will hold 30-40 pounds and it's really secure and easy to get the camera in and out of.


----------



## cliffwang (Jun 8, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> cliffwang said:
> 
> 
> > As neuroanatomist mentioned, if you use tripod often, BR is not good for you.
> ...


oops! My bad. I didn't read your post carefully.
I do have problem to use the BR with tripod because of the edge of the BR mount. By the way, after I use the BR on my 5D2+Grip+24-70mm for an year, the mount of BR shape has changed a bit.


----------



## Drama79 (Jun 9, 2012)

Meh. I use Couch straps. They're made of vinyl, look great, are far stronger and more comfortable than the Canon strap... AND they look sexy. No, I don't work for them. I've just been super impressed by them as a company.


----------



## ideaworx (Jun 9, 2012)

Drama79 said:


> Meh. I use Couch straps. They're made of vinyl, look great, are far stronger and more comfortable than the Canon strap... AND they look sexy. No, I don't work for them. I've just been super impressed by them as a company.



Guitar straps? Legit


----------



## Drama79 (Jun 10, 2012)

ideaworx said:


> Guitar straps? Legit



They do custom guitar straps - check their site. But the point holds, if they can cope with guitars, they can cope with my 5D3...


----------



## fugu82 (Jun 10, 2012)

I use the Crumpler Convenient Disgrace on my 5DM3. Love it. Highly recommend for tripod users. The Crumpler Industry Disgrace [gotta love those names] is the same strap without the quick-release.


----------

